
Show HN: Teamreporter – Kill your meetings in less than 5 minutes - ikonos_de
http://www.teamreporterapp.com/
======
taprun
This looks similar to idonethis.com

There was a lot of discussion about it in prior threads. Long story short, I
guess the need for your product is already validated.

~~~
ikonos_de
Yay! :-)

------
ikonos_de
Founder here, would love to hear your thoughts about it :-)

I build it, because I needed something like that for my company.

~~~
schmidtc
I think this is great. I think I would still follow this up with a quick
standup, but it forces everyone to show up prepared. Can you put up some
pricing info or define "small teams"? Is this working? or is this an
experiment?

~~~
ikonos_de
Teamreporter is free for one Team up to 4 members. For more teams or members
prices are starting at $19/m.

We launched in public today, but used it about half a year privately and think
it is working :-)

